# Comparador no inversor



## vinnnie (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola a todos los foreros, necesito una ayuda, tal vez esto sea muy simple para algunos de ustedes, pero yo me estoy iniciando en el campo de la electrónica y mi único maestro ha sido el internet .

Pues bien, tengo un tragamonedas que me genera pulsos inestables, es decir, a veces me muestra un pulso de 0.12, 1.17 etc y yo necesito un pulso de 5v cada vez que me dé el pulso.

Navegando en internet encontré que necesito un comparador  sin embargo he encontrado infinidad de diagramas de comparadores en la web, sólo necesito saber qué tipo de características debe tener el armado del circuito, de lo demás yo me encargaré


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 12, 2009)

podes usar un 40106


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 12, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> podes usar un 40106


 
ahh ok, aunque también estaba pensando utilizar un lm741 no se cual sea más efectivo


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 12, 2009)

el problema es que la salida es negada osea que hay que poner una not a la salida ademas de la que tiene


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 12, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> el problema es que la salida es negada osea que hay que poner una not a la salida ademas de la que tiene


 
muy interesante el punto anterior, voy a buscar el datasheet del 40106 porque jamás en la vida he trabajado con él , solo he hecho algunos proyectillos con el lm741

mmm me gusta la idea del 40106 sin embargo no creo que lo pueda conseguir por estos rumbos, así que me quedo con el 741


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 13, 2009)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional

Utilza un comparador en el que la patilla positiva (servirá de nivel de referencia) esté a tierra, y la señal en la positiva, entonces cada vez que llegue un pulso positivo en la saldida tendremos -Vcc y viceversa

si quieres pulsos posivivos cuando la entrada sea positiva, a la salida añade un seguidor inversor.

si quieres que la salida sea de 5V alimenta el operacional con +-5V

saludos!!


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 13, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional
> 
> Utilza un comparador en el que la patilla positiva (servirá de nivel de referencia) esté a tierra, y la señal en la positiva, entonces cada vez que llegue un pulso positivo en la saldida tendremos -Vcc y viceversa
> 
> ...


 


Muy bien, de acuerdo con lo que me han recomendado y lo buscado en internet este sería el diagrama que estoy buscando: 



Creo que es así o me equivoco
Saludos

Pues ya lo armé en el proteus y no me dá el resultado esperado, aunque seguiré intentando


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 14, 2009)

el principal problema está en la puerta NOT, ya que trabajan con unos y ceros, y si llega un "menos uno" no puede ofrecer una salida positiva

tendrías que poner esto a la salida:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Opampinverting.svg

respecto a la entrada, creo que con esa configuración los pulsos serán positivos directamente:







Siendo V1 la entrada no inversora


saludos!


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 14, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> el principal problema está en la puerta NOT, ya que trabajan con unos y ceros, y si llega un "menos uno" no puede ofrecer una salida positiva
> 
> tendrías que poner esto a la salida:
> 
> ...


 

Ahhh, ya entendí lo del inversor , gracias mi estimado Osciloscopio

Aquí está el diagrama corregido y aumentado:






Voy a conseguir otro LM741 para armar el diagrama anterior, por lo mientras lo voy a simular en proteus para ver los resultados  .............


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 14, 2009)

Quizas te convenga usar un TL082 este trae 2 amplificadores operacionales te ahorras algo de dinero y espacio es igual que utilizar el 741.
Pero le encuentro un incoveniente al circuito que nos dice vinnie si tu alimentas con 5V a la salida del operacional el maximo que te da es de alrededor del Vcc-2v es casi por regla ningun amplificador te puede dar el voltaje de alimentacion a la salida y mucho menos mas voltaje, este circuito te sirve pero cambiale las fuentes de voltaje a un alrededor de 7V y te funcionara a la perfeccion si necesitas 5V exactos solo ponle un potenciometro a la Rf o si quieres un regulador de voltaje el LM7805 a la salida.
Suerte.


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 14, 2009)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Quizas te convenga usar un TL082 este trae 2 amplificadores operacionales te ahorras algo de dinero y espacio es igual que utilizar el 741.
> Pero le encuentro un incoveniente al circuito que nos dice vinnie si tu alimentas con 5V a la salida del operacional el maximo que te da es de alrededor del Vcc-2v es casi por regla ningun amplificador te puede dar el voltaje de alimentacion a la salida y mucho menos mas voltaje, este circuito te sirve pero cambiale las fuentes de voltaje a un alrededor de 7V y te funcionara a la perfeccion si necesitas 5V exactos solo ponle un potenciometro a la Rf o si quieres un regulador de voltaje el LM7805 a la salida.
> Suerte.


 

Ahh orale que bien , lo voy a simular con estos cambios, y si... creo que es mejor usar el TL082 para evitar comprar otro LM741 

Gracias a todos  y pues la puerta sigue abierta para más sugerencias sobre este circuito (que incluso ya hasta lo soñé )

Saludos a todos 

___________________________________________________________________
---------------------------------nuevo mensaje------------------------------
Hola a todos , pues ya grafiqué en el proteus el diagrama propuesto por los compañeros y pues aunque el voltaje de entrada sea 0.0V siempre sale de salida 7V, tal vez lo esté conectando mal, no lo sé, lo seguiré intentando. Saludos a todos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 15, 2009)

supongo que el problema es que al estar comparando con 0v, si hay aunque sea 0.001V, ya lo toma como pulso

mejor cambiar esa toma de tierra por un potenciómetro entre -Vcc y +Vcc, con lo que podrás regular el voltaje mínimo que se toma como un solo pulso

saludos


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 15, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> supongo que el problema es que al estar comparando con 0v, si hay aunque sea 0.001V, ya lo toma como pulso
> 
> mejor cambiar esa toma de tierra por un potenciómetro entre -Vcc y +Vcc, con lo que podrás regular el voltaje mínimo que se toma como un solo pulso
> 
> saludos


 
Muy bien, voy a checar y les aviso 

Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 15, 2009)

Sinceramente yo nunca he usado el proteus para simular circuitos siempre he usado el multisim y/o el orcad me parece algo raro que tu circuito no funcione bien.
No se por que la segunda fuente dice -7 solo tiene que ser 7 no? bueno sinceramente no se como sea la simulacion en proteus te dejo el link para bajar el multisim es de National Instruments es muy sencillo su uso y tiene muchos componentes solo te registras y ya 

https://lumen.ni.com/nicif/esa/GB_EVALMULTISIM/content.xhtml


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 15, 2009)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Sinceramente yo nunca he usado el proteus para simular circuitos siempre he usado el multisim y/o el orcad me parece algo raro que tu circuito no funcione bien.
> No se por que la segunda fuente dice -7 solo tiene que ser 7 no? bueno sinceramente no se como sea la simulacion en proteus te dejo el link para bajar el multisim es de National Instruments es muy sencillo su uso y tiene muchos componentes solo te registras y ya
> 
> https://lumen.ni.com/nicif/esa/GB_EVALMULTISIM/content.xhtml


 
Gracias por el dato, pues en mi caso siempre he simulado en proteus pero no sabía que existieran los que mencionas, lo voy a instalar y probar.

Gracias a todos por su tiempo y sus comentarios 
Seguiré intentando


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 16, 2009)

CUIDADO!!!!

Revisando esto



> No se por que la segunda fuente dice -7 solo tiene que ser 7 no?


 
me he dado cuenta de porqué no funciona tu proyecto:

Para generar los +-7V, tienes que poner ambas fuentes de 7V, sinó lo que tienes son dos fuentes de voltaje de 7V

sería equivalente a poner la segunda fuente con los polos al revés

saludos


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 16, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> CUIDADO!!!!
> 
> Revisando esto
> 
> ...


 
caray!!!! interesantísima observación , en todo este tiempo que he armado circuitos en proteus jamás me había dado cuenta de ello , dejame corregir el diagrama del proteus y mostraré los resultados

Saludos a todos

------------------Nuevo mensaje----------------------
Un saludo a todos, ya me puse a checar en otros temas cómo obtener el Vee y ya le entendí y ya tengo los diagramas corregidos y si obtengo los 5V de salida , el problema es que los 5V de salida también se genera incluso cuando le ingreso 0V



En el diagrama de arriba se observa que todo va bien, pero ya en el de abajo :


Hay algo que no cuadra bien.......
Voy a buscar eso de colocar un potenciómetro entre los voltajes, a ver que sucede.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 17, 2009)

si, será lo mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

vinnnie dijo:


> ....Pues bien, tengo un tragamonedas que me genera pulsos inestables, es decir, a veces me muestra un pulso de 0.12, 1.17 etc y yo necesito un pulso de 5v cada vez que me dé el pulso......


¿ De donde provienen los pulsos ?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 17, 2009)

una cuestión; 
porque hay dos voltímetros en serie con la alimentación negativa de los operacionales?


----------



## electrodan (Dic 17, 2009)

Yo haría que un operacional amplifique los pulsos hasta algo así como 7v o mas, y a la salida con un zener y una resistencia los recorto a 5. Creo que funcionaría...


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 17, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De donde provienen los pulsos ?


 
del tragamonedas,





 es este aparato, que al pasar una moneda por el orificio me manda un pulso pero este pulso siempre ha variado, desde 0.01V hasta 2.17V, increible!!! y pues lo que yo busco es que me dé 5V de salida



elosciloscopio dijo:


> una cuestión;
> porque hay dos voltímetros en serie con la alimentación negativa de los operacionales?


 
Ahh es que olvidé quitarlos jeje porque estaba checando los voltajes en todas las partes del circuito, sorry 



electrodan dijo:


> Yo haría que un operacional amplifique los pulsos hasta algo así como 7v o mas, y a la salida con un zener y una resistencia los recorto a 5. Creo que funcionaría...


 
Oye, me interesa esa propuesta, pero cómo se amplifica hasta 7? 
Voy a buscar en la web un poco mas de esto


----------



## electrodan (Dic 18, 2009)

Con transistores lo haría yo. Lo importante es que sea superior a 5v la salida.


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 23, 2009)

Que onda chavos, despues de 5 días ya pude crear el diagramay creo que sí me da resultado, aunque en físicamente no sé si sea posible:



Saludos a todos


----------



## loren (Dic 25, 2009)

Hola, lo que me extraña es que varíe tanto los niveles de tensión salida del tragamonedas, ¿es eso normal en todos los tragamonedas de ese tipo? Los niveles de tensión tienen que ser 5 voltios exactos, es decir, cuando detecta una moneda sería 5 voltios y ¿hasta cuánto sería el valor mínimo de cero? La idea de electrodan es muy correcta, el único inconveniente sería es que tendrías siempre algún nivel de tensión a la salida del amplificador. Podrías poner un comparador al final con una tensión de referencia con una potenciometro a la patilla inversora y solo daría 5 voltios cuando sobrepasase dicha tensión, es decir, podría tener un valor mínimo y 5 voltios. Por cierto, adónde van esos 5 voltios, qué lo va a gestionar.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 25, 2009)

Recien veo el post y lo que te comento es otra opcion a lo que ya te han propuesto. Podes usar el integrado LM311 que es un comparador, parece un operacional pero lo que me explicaron una vez es que tienen caracteristicas especiales para funcionar bien como comparador. Ademas se puede alimentar con fuente simple de 5V.

Lo que deberias hacer es  poner en la entrada inversora una tension de referencia, y en la entrada no inversora la tension a comparar(tu salida de 1.17V). Cuando la tension de la entrada no inversora es mayor que la inversora tendras unos 5V a la salida aprox. y cuando sucede lo contrario tendras 0V aprox.

Espero te sirva. Evalua todas las propuestas.
Saludos


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 25, 2009)

loren dijo:


> Hola, lo que me extraña es que varíe tanto los niveles de tensión salida del tragamonedas, ¿es eso normal en todos los tragamonedas de ese tipo? Los niveles de tensión tienen que ser 5 voltios exactos, es decir, cuando detecta una moneda sería 5 voltios y ¿hasta cuánto sería el valor mínimo de cero? La idea de electrodan es muy correcta, el único inconveniente sería es que tendrías siempre algún nivel de tensión a la salida del amplificador. Podrías poner un comparador al final con una tensión de referencia con una potenciometro a la patilla inversora y solo daría 5 voltios cuando sobrepasase dicha tensión, es decir, podría tener un valor mínimo y 5 voltios. Por cierto, adónde van esos 5 voltios, qué lo va a gestionar.
> Gracias y saludos.


 
Hola, pues no sé si sea normal que el tragamonedas registre esos valores tan raquíticos, puede ser que esté dañado ahh y con respecto a tu otra pregunta, esos 5V de salida los voy a utilizar para alimentar pulsos de un PIC, para que realize instrucciones como el hecho de prender un led cada vez que pase una moneda

Saludos


----------



## loren (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola, entonces la tensión mínima sería de 0.01 voltios, es decir 10 milivoltios y la máxima que has medido sobre 2 voltios y pico. Yo la verdad que no me fiaría mucho de ese tragamonedas, pero bueno, se trata de hacer un pequeño proyecto. También hay saber de que tensiones dispones para la alimentación del comparador para así todos los compañero poder basarnos en algo y si es tensión simple o tensión simétrica, aunque con la primera podría bastar. Te tienes que dar cuenta que los pic, si no recuerdo mal, reconoce un cero como valores de 0 a 0.8 voltios y un 1 a valores de entre 2.5 a 5 voltios y los valores de entre 0.8 y 2.5 voltios son valores que debemos evitar, ya que son valores que no sabemos como actuará el pic. Por lo menos esa es la lógica TTL que es la misma que los pic. Así que no hace falta 5 voltios para que te lo reconozca el pic como 1.
Lo de las tensiones es muy importante, ya el comparador o amplificador cuando no amplifica o le llega cero, el 741 dará una tensión mínima de 1.45 voltios. Total que yo lo haría con un 741 como amplificador no inversor, el cual le pondría una ganancia de 200, así de ese modo nos daría 2 voltios a su salida. Esa tensión de salida atacaría a la patilla no inversora del comparador 741 y le pondría una tensión a la patilla inversora de 2 voltios a través de un potenciómetro. Así de ese modo solamente el comparador te proporcionaría un 1, cuando las señales del tragamonedas fuesen de 10 milivoltios para arriba, de ese modo con el potenciómetro discriminamos valores menores. Como la salida del comparador, te proporcionará un valor de unos 1.45 voltios para cuando sea cero, le pondría un diodo en serie con la resistencia de carga de salida, por ejemplo, el 1N4001, que según el fabricante te proporcionará una caida de 1 voltio aproximadamente, que si se lo restamos a los 1.45 voltios, le llegará al pic 0.45 voltios, un valor inferior a 0.8 voltios por lo que nos aseguraremos de que le llegue un cero. Claro, todo esto son valores que variará según los valores de tensión de alimentación y la tolerancia de los componentes.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 27, 2009)

loren dijo:


> Hola, entonces la tensión mínima sería de 0.01 voltios, es decir 10 milivoltios y la máxima que has medido sobre 2 voltios y pico. Yo la verdad que no me fiaría mucho de ese tragamonedas, pero bueno, se trata de hacer un pequeño proyecto. También hay saber de que tensiones dispones para la alimentación del comparador para así todos los compañero poder basarnos en algo y si es tensión simple o tensión simétrica, aunque con la primera podría bastar. Te tienes que dar cuenta que los pic, si no recuerdo mal, reconoce un cero como valores de 0 a 0.8 voltios y un 1 a valores de entre 2.5 a 5 voltios y los valores de entre 0.8 y 2.5 voltios son valores que debemos evitar, ya que son valores que no sabemos como actuará el pic. Por lo menos esa es la lógica TTL que es la misma que los pic. Así que no hace falta 5 voltios para que te lo reconozca el pic como 1.
> Lo de las tensiones es muy importante, ya el comparador o amplificador cuando no amplifica o le llega cero, el 741 dará una tensión mínima de 1.45 voltios. Total que yo lo haría con un 741 como amplificador no inversor, el cual le pondría una ganancia de 200, así de ese modo nos daría 2 voltios a su salida. Esa tensión de salida atacaría a la patilla no inversora del comparador 741 y le pondría una tensión a la patilla inversora de 2 voltios a través de un potenciómetro. Así de ese modo solamente el comparador te proporcionaría un 1, cuando las señales del tragamonedas fuesen de 10 milivoltios para arriba, de ese modo con el potenciómetro discriminamos valores menores. Como la salida del comparador, te proporcionará un valor de unos 1.45 voltios para cuando sea cero, le pondría un diodo en serie con la resistencia de carga de salida, por ejemplo, el 1N4001, que según el fabricante te proporcionará una caida de 1 voltio aproximadamente, que si se lo restamos a los 1.45 voltios, le llegará al pic 0.45 voltios, un valor inferior a 0.8 voltios por lo que nos aseguraremos de que le llegue un cero. Claro, todo esto son valores que variará según los valores de tensión de alimentación y la tolerancia de los componentes.
> Gracias y saludos.


 
Voy a revisar el diagrama que me propones, por otra parte te agradezco aclararme ese punto sobre los valores lógicos del pic, el que voy a utilizar es el 16f877a y he revisado el voltaje que detecta como 1 lógico y creo anda por ahí de 2V a 3.6V como bien mencionas y pues ahora mismo estoy armando el circuito en proteus para revisar si me conviene usar un comparador no inversor o un amplificador no inversor como aconsejas, pronto traeré respuestas saludos.


----------



## loren (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola, sobre el diodo 1N4001 que te mencioné, según el fabricante, aunque yo hje probado un 1N4007, dice que habría una caída de 1 voltio, pero en la simulación con el proteus da 0,1 voltios y fisicamente da una caída de 0,6 voltios en un placa de pruebas. Así que tendría que poner dos en serie para produzca una caída de 1,2 voltios.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola vinnnie
Que tal un diodo Zener en la retroalimentacion del segundo Amp. operacional
espero el dibujo adjunto clarifique esto

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vinnnie (Dic 27, 2009)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola vinnnie
> Que tal un diodo Zener en la retroalimentacion del segundo Amp. operacional
> espero el dibujo adjunto clarifique esto
> 
> ...


 

Me gusta su idea, la estoy probando en Proteus y estos son los resultados:


Ahora estoy probando también en proteus las sugerencias de los demas foristas como loren, ElTallercillo y electrodan.

En serio, gracias a todos por su interes sobre este asunto del tragamonedas


----------



## El Cuervo (Jun 13, 2014)

Me gusta su idea, la estoy probando en Proteus y estos son los resultados:
//LINK

Ahora estoy probando también en proteus las sugerencias de los demas foristas como loren, ElTallercillo y electrodan.

En serio, gracias a todos por su interes sobre este asunto del tragamonedas [/quote]

Mira la verdad he estado viendo como se ha desarrollado tu pregunta con respecto al problema de tragamonedas, pienso que te estas complicando un poco la existencia unicamente necesitas 2 , 3... comparadores uno que te detecte pulsos de 0.12, 1.17 etc (imagino que el pulso esta relacionado con el valor de tu moneda) tu circuito sinceramente me parece que esta mal con todo respeto mi buen, necesitas hacer algunos divisores de voltaje con tus resistencias ajustarlas al valor adecuado para que las puedas comparar y asi cada vez que haya un pulso que exceda no se 0.119volts o 1.169 te mande un pulso de 5 volts tu fuente de alimentacion debe ser de 5 volts para lograr ese objetivo, no es necesario que uses una fuente de -5volts por ahi alguien te hizo la sugerencia pero nada que ver con lo que tu quieres... esa patita del operacional aterriza-la a tierra también quita ese zener de ahí, bueno por ultimo te dejo un detector de temperatura en el que hago usoo del operacional 741 y bueno ahi tienes hasta ilustrado los divisores de tension te explico; en mi caso uso una termo-resistecia la cual al ir variando su resistencia con respecto a la temperatura me genera diferentes voltajes cuando sobrepasa cierto voltaje activa un zumbador bueno simulalo y fijate bien como funciona para que lo adecues a tu tragamonedas creo que ya solo es cuestión de que te las ingenies un poco y seguro logras lo que estas buscando jeje espero no haber ofendido a nadie es la primera vez que contesto en estos foros   tambien te hago la sugerencia de que veas tutoriales de como funcionan los amplificadores operacionales para que tengas una mejor idea de todo, si llegas a tener alguna duda posteala, suerte con la electronica no te desanimes!!


----------

